# Newbie needs help with very rare American Flyer set valuation



## Wingnut1269 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey guys and gals.....I have an attic find that I'm trying to valuate. American Flyer set #20059. Sears Roebuck #9992. From what I'm finding, it's very rare. I had a few people tell me it was worth over 2 grand. I just ran it on Ebay, untested, but it only brought just under a grand from a non paying bidder. This time around, I hooked it up, tested it, and fixed the minor flaws it had. It's really cool....and if it's worth a lot...and will get more valuable, I will consider keeping it as an investment. I know some of you guys really like stuff like this and it would get used in a home where it was very cared for. Any help would be greatly appreciated. The Ebay link is http://www.ebay.com/itm/221333605169?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Model trains are NOT a real good way to invest money and expect it to grow.
My opinion of course.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wingnut...not to burst your financial bubble but the set appears to be an entry level model with low cost cars. The engine might pull $30 in excellent condition. Your ebay info indicated that you pulled the first listing because of a non-paying bidder. What was the price on the first bidding??

DaveH


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

DaveH,

I agree.


----------



## Wingnut1269 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hmmm interesting. It was bid up to over $900. My reserve was 500 and it was hit in the first hour. I've had 4 emails telling me how rare the set as a whole is...and 2 people told me that the set is valued at 2,000 and up. 2,000 being in poor condition. I'm pretty confused here and that's why I was turning to you guys. I've only found ONE other set like this that sold back in 2009. Aside from that, I can't find any others via Google or Bing. The engine REALLY can't be found. I've been trying to research this set for a few months and they don't exist. I figured this time around, I'd find a decent forum and just ask you guys what your thoughts were on it. The only flaw in this set was the caboose, but I just bought a new one to replace the current one because it has a crack on the side and messed up wheels.


----------



## Wingnut1269 (Dec 2, 2013)

The current high bidder bid it up to $800 the last round and the second place guy went to $901. I only reached out to you guys because I didn't want to feel like I was selling myself short and giving too much up on this deal.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I've dealt in both toys and ebay for quite awhile and a lot of time there's no rhyme or reason for what things sell for.
I would say your 400-500 buck guess is prob pretty close to the value. That box it's in is what makes it a desirable piece. back when I used to set up at the toledo toy show a set like that was 200-300 bucks, so you're definatley in the ball park.
I've watched the collectors market hit rock bottom in soooo many things the past few years because of the economy, and in my personal opinion, I wouldn't hold on to it.


----------



## Wingnut1269 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you SO much, I appreciate it. Maybe it's just a set that more than one person had as a kid....or father memories.....that's usually what happens to collectibles.


----------



## Wingnut1269 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm an 80% disabled veteran. I flip collectibles in addition to my VA check. I can't afford to leave TOO much meat on the bone. I'm all for giving and getting good deals, but I don't want to give it away. LoL


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I hear ya on that. I always try to at least get back what I have in something. the pieces I know I can make a little pocket on, I mark up a tad


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.
And Thank you for your service. :smokin::thumbsup:

You never know on e bay, I have seen stuff go for a good buck and the next day see it in better shape go for a lot less. It depends on who is bidding.

I can't see the ID's of the bidders, do they have a lot of purchases or are they sort of new to the e bay thing?
I see you only have 5 feedback?
Have you sold under a different name?

I am not a Flyer specialist and our main Flyer experts have not commented yet.
Wait and see what they have to say.

Me, I wouldn't bid anymore for the box but to some that matters a lot.

I have seen some old boxes go for more then the old item. Go figure.

How many watchers did you have with the test sale?
I am watching this, I am nosy. 

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Wingnut1269 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks Ed....and you're welcome....I averaged about 50% Views vs Watchers the first go round. These guys have over 1,000 feedback and most of it is train related....or I would have thought they were scammers. I have been buying and selling since Ebay first came out. I was 12 years old. This is a new business venture that I am financing with Ebay items, so I started a new account. I blocked the bidder identities because I had a problem in the past with people sending offers to people on the bidder list.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

DT&I,

What is the blue and white piece of equipmwnt behind the loco in your photo?
I lived at South Charleston,Ohio from1964 until 1969.The DT&I crossed the PRR
About a quarter mile from my house.It was a great time fortrains.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wingnut1269 said:


> Thanks Ed....and you're welcome....I averaged about 50% Views vs Watchers the first go round. These guys have over 1,000 feedback and most of it is train related....or I would have thought they were scammers. I have been buying and selling since Ebay first came out. I was 12 years old. This is a new business venture that I am financing with Ebay items, so I started a new account. I blocked the bidder identities because I had a problem in the past with people sending offers to people on the bidder list.


I never sold on e bay I have just bought.
I thought when they changed the bidders name to just a couple of letters others could not see their identities?
They used to give the whole handle (name) of the bidder, I use to mark them in the favorite sellers list (you could do that even if they didn't sell anything) and I sort of kept a profile on them, as I would bid against them a lot. I basically knew how much they upped their bids so in the end I would snipe them just enough to win.
When they changed that to just the initials I could not keep track of them anymore.

But....I have a list of initials now. :smokin:
I bid against a lot of the same bidders going for O gauge stuff, I in a way know their bidding habits now. Some I won't even bid against as I know they are high bidders, in my book. Sometimes I bid it up just for spite against those. 
Though a couple of times I won and had to eat it, most of the times I make them pay more.

So being a seller lets you see their full name? Like I said I never sold anything so I wouldn't know that.

I don't know what you have is worth, but like you said I can't find any in searches.
And in a way I am the King of searching. :smokin:

Wait a little till some other Flyer guys see your post, if anyone they should know.


----------



## Wingnut1269 (Dec 2, 2013)

There's ways around their 'security' measures....if you really want to sell something....or go in on something with someone, you can still contact past sellers for their info. Between a combination of the seller/bidder searches, feedback, and forums.....you can usually figure out who people are. LoL The seller CAN see the full name and feedback records. 
There's a guy named Mark that commented a few times on my auction. He seems to really know his stuff.
Auction is at $510 so far.....and it hasn't been 24 hours yet. LoL SO exciting!!!


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

rogruth said:


> DT&I,
> 
> What is the blue and white piece of equipmwnt behind the loco in your photo?
> I lived at South Charleston,Ohio from1964 until 1969.The DT&I crossed the PRR
> About a quarter mile from my house.It was a great time fortrains.


 (from Flikr)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dam.....and it has 6 days to go! 
You might be better off saving it for another ten years? :dunno:

Like I said I know zilch about Flyers and their values.

Maybe the high bids are just for the box? 

Did you set a higher reserve this time?
You don't have a reserve I see? :smokin:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is a handsome locomotive, it needs a flag up on top of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DT&I

I think the site that you posted the picture from is the site that takes their copyright very serious.

They like you to use the link under each picture to post in a thread instead of just posting the picture like you did.

Other sites you can get away with it but this one you have to watch out.

Under each picture is a link to the page, they want you to copy and paste that link.
Unless it is your photo then you can post it.
Here is how it comes out, this is what they like you to do.

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=1582549


----------



## Wingnut1269 (Dec 2, 2013)

big ed said:


> Dam.....and it has 6 days to go!
> You might be better off saving it for another ten years? :dunno:
> 
> Like I said I know zilch about Flyers and their values.
> ...


That's what I'm saying...if it's this rare now....I don't think they'll find a truckload of them, or a Sears basement full of them....maybe it will be worth much more later. I don't really NEED the money, but it would help. But at the same time, I've seen a lot of collectibles collapse, too. It's a scary gamble.
I don't have a reserve this time. I figured I'd let it ride. I can't make the auction any better now that I've fixed the 2 cars that were missing axles and shot a video of it working. We'll see what happens.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

edited


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DT&I said:


> edited




I edited mine too as I re-posted what I was telling you not to post. 
I think that is one site that wants you to link instead of posting the picture.:dunno:
We are safe now. :smokin: I guess.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

I am glad I got to see it before removal.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

sorry we hijacked your thread wing


----------



## Wingnut1269 (Dec 2, 2013)

Haha you're good. I'm a newbie...you have seniority.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rogruth said:


> I am glad I got to see it before removal.


He could link it. :dunno:
That is OK.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wingnut1269 said:


> Haha you're good. I'm a newbie...you have seniority.


Give your thread a bump Wingnut.
I wonder why the flyer guys have not said anything?

Maybe they are they ones doing the bidding?


----------



## Wingnut1269 (Dec 2, 2013)

Haha It's all good. I hope they bids thousands! LoL I was thinking of posting this in the S Scale forum, too....it seems like there's a lot of AF talk over there....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wingnut1269 said:


> Haha It's all good. I hope they bids thousands! LoL I was thinking of posting this in the S Scale forum, too....it seems like there's a lot of AF talk over there....


If you do just post a link to this thread in the S forum. Add, a little help please, attached.
I know they should know. 
Sometimes the Flyer members don't stray out of the S forum. :smokin:

It is holding steady now, everyones waiting.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I looked at the various pieces from your set in the Greenberg Price Guide and find that the flatcar is the one with the most value. Apparently it was only available in a set, perhps this set, only. Therefore it is a rare find. The value can be anywhere from $80-$365 from my 2010 edition, slightly less nowadays. The other pieces don't generate much value as they are nothing special that cannot be found elsewhere. This might be the only reason the high bids came in other than an intact set with original box.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I've sold a fair amount on ebay, and could give you some tips to help your listings make the most money possible if you're interested.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Still a long way from $2000...and all "private" bids


----------



## Wingnut1269 (Dec 2, 2013)

I made the bidders private because it was suggested by ebay to protect the bidders from scammers. Is that supposed to make me look shady? Value is much different than market. I came here to ask for assistance in defining approximately what the market may be.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

You're not going to please everyone. Some find hidden bidders shady, others like it because it protects privacy. Me personally, I don't see a need for it now that ebay blocks off parts of the usernames. 

I'm not sure how it protects users from scammers, but that's an ebay thing I guess.


----------

